# Triple mini review and thanks!



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Finally got around to testing some recent acquisitions. First is the sweet little Chalice from @Palmettoflyer . Perfectly sized shooter and made extremely well. Thanks again, Monroe! Next is white .5 GZK elastic that I got from @KawKan . I really like this stuff. Reminds me of my previous favorite 100% Slingshot. Very soft draw but with a snappy retraction. Thanks, Ray! And last, but not least, are the ammo grip pouches from @Bill Hays (PocketPredator). They are quality pouches and worked perfectly with 5/16 and 3/8 steel. Thanks, Bill! I'll be ordering more soon.

As you can see, the individual components came together with the accuracy to cleanly bifurcate this can in six shots (4 5/16, 2 3/8).

Now if my package from Prince Edward Island would just get here, I'll have some great bandsets ready for action!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Excellent score! I’m going to be ordering from ole Prince Edward Island here soon myself.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great three part haul!
Glad the elastic worked well for you. It was untested and unknown for me!
The Chalice looks great! The pouch looks like it was made for it. 
It's awesome when new items play well together!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That is a mighty fine setup!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very nice, absolutely LOVE  that little Chalice by Monroe [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] He always does top shelf work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> Finally got around to testing some recent acquisitions. First is the sweet little Chalice from @Palmettoflyer . Perfectly sized shooter and made extremely well. Thanks again, Monroe! Next is white .5 GZK elastic that I got from @KawKan . I really like this stuff. Reminds me of my previous favorite 100% Slingshot. Very soft draw but with a snappy retraction. Thanks, Ray! And last, but not least, are the ammo grip pouches from @Bill Hays (PocketPredator). They are quality pouches and worked perfectly with 5/16 and 3/8 steel. Thanks, Bill! I'll be ordering more soon.
> 
> As you can see, the individual components came together with the accuracy to cleanly bifurcate this can in six shots (4 5/16, 2 3/8).
> 
> ...


Wow! Brown Micarta and Brass is a favorite mix of materials….AND a Chalice!! Very cool.👍


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome setup


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hot Dogs!! That’s a beautiful Challice right there. Awesome work Monroe
Congratulations StringSlap!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

NIIIIICE


----------

